# Hopedale LA report 2-15-13



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

John Ledoux and son’s made the trip to Hopedale from Mobile AL on Friday for a day of fishing with his boy’s. The weather was perfect the first time in a week sunshine and light winds. Things started out slow just a few fish water temp was in low 50’s. Around 11 am we got on a good trout bite nice fish taking plastics under corks water temp was up the 59. Made a few drifts in this one area putting ga few trout ion the box on each pass adding up to 45 nice trout and 1 barely legal redfish before calling it a day. Great day on the water
CAPT GENE DUGAS
RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES
985-640-0569 www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice work Capt!!!!!!


----------

